# Becoming a RMA



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Some information on those considering a career as a migration agent - from the DHA website:

Knowledge requirements

To become a registered migration agent in Australia, you must satisfy knowledge requirements for both initial registration and subsequent registrations.

Initial registration

The knowledge requirement for initial registration can be met in one of the following ways:

Legal practising certificate

The applicant holds a current legal practising certificate issued by an Australian body authorised by law to issue it.

Graduate Diploma in Australian Migration Law and Practice and Capstone assessment

The applicant has been awarded a Graduate Diploma in Australian Migration Law and Practice; and has passed the separate Capstone assessment and applies to the OMARA to register as an agent within 12 months of passing the Capstone assessment.
Graduate Diploma
Capstone assessment

Graduate Certificate in Australian Migration Law and Practice and Capstone assessment

The applicant has been awarded a Graduate Certificate in Australian Migration Law and Practice prior to 1 January 2018; and has passed the separate Capstone assessment and applies to register as an agent within 12 months of passing the Capstone assessment.

Please note: If you hold a Graduate Certificate and have never been previously registered or if a substantial amount of time has elapsed since you were last registered, you should carefully consider whether or not you are sufficiently prepared to pass the more rigorous Capstone assessment. In this situation you may wish to contact the universities offering the Graduate Diploma course to request recognition of prior learning for the Graduate Certificate in order to complete the Graduate Diploma course. The Graduate Diploma courses are designed to fully cover the Occupational Competency Standards for Registered Migration Agents and better equip students to pass the Capstone assessment.


Graduate Diploma

On 1 January 2018 the tertiary qualification for entry into the migration advice profession rose from a Graduate Certificate to a Graduate Diploma in Australian Migration Law and Practice.

Note: Some universities have slightly different names for their Graduate Diploma course.

The recognised Graduate Diploma courses are offered by the following universities:

Australian Catholic University
Griffith University
Murdoch University
University of Technology Sydney
Victoria University
Western Sydney University

Griffith University also offers a Master’s program which will allow entry to the migration agent profession for those who also pass the Capstone assessment.
Master of Australian Migration Law and Practice

Please note: Applicants for registration as a migration agent need to meet English language proficiency requirements. See the information on this website for full details of the English language requirements. 
English language requirements

Individuals required to undertake an English language test may wish to consider doing so before enrolling in the Graduate Diploma to ensure they have the necessary language skills to ultimately register as a migration agent. The English language test results are valid for two years for registration purposes.

Those who cannot achieve the required score in an acceptable English test may benefit from undertaking English language studies to improve their proficiency before committing to the significant financial outlay required for completion of the Graduate Diploma and Capstone assessment.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Here is some course info from Murdoch University: It appears that one does not need a law degree to obtain this diploma. It is a one year course:

All applicants must meet one of the following academic entry requirements:

- A formal qualification that is recognised as the equivalent of an Australian (AQF Level 7) Bachelor degree.

If you do not have an AQF Level 7 degree, you can still apply for the course by providing demonstrable evidence of informal and non-formal learning that satisfies all the following AQF Level 7 criteria. They are:

- Broad and coherent theoretical and technical knowledge with depth in one or more disciplines or areas of practice

- Well-developed cognitive, technical and communication skills to select and apply methods and technologies to
(i) analyse and evaluate information to complete a range of activities;
(ii) analyse, generate and transmit solutions to unpredictable and sometimes complex problems and
(iii) transmit knowledge, skills and ideas to others.

- Application of knowledge, skills to demonstrate autonomy, well-developed judgement and responsibility
(i) in contexts that require self-directed work and learning and
(ii) within broad parameters to provide specialist advice and functions.

Where there is doubt about whether or not the informal and non-formal learning equates to the abovementioned AQF Level 7 criteria, applicants may be invited to complete the Murdoch University Pre Law course or use an approved postgraduate preparation program, as an additional basis of admission into the Graduate Diploma in Australian Migration Law. For more information on details of the AQF Level 7 criteria, please see http://www.aqf.edu.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/10AQF_Bachelor-degree.pdf
English entry requirements

All students must satisfy Murdoch University's minimum English requirements by demonstrating competency in the English Language.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

And here is Griffith University info - you can even take the course online through them:

Graduate Diploma of Australian Migration Law and Practice

Program code 4190
Available at Nathan / Gold Coast / Mount Gravatt / Logan / South Bank / Online / Offshore

Duration 1 year full-time 2 years part-time
Credit points 80

Indicative fee $24,500.00* per year (more)
* 2020 indicative annual fee
Admission requirements Any Bachelor degree (4.0 GPA) or higher

Offered in Trimester 1 and Trimester 2
Next start date Trimester 1, 2020 (more)
Applications close Friday, 31 January 2020


This program meets one of the knowledge requirements of becoming a registered Migration Agent in Australia. The Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority (OMARA) recognises Griffith University as a provider of the Graduate Diploma of Australian Migration Law and Practice. Applicants intending to register should also ensure they meet OMARA requirements for registration. Only Australian citizens (or those holding permanent resident visas) can register with OMARA.

This program is open both to lawyers and to those without a legal background. As a currently registered migration agent wishing to complete the program, you should also note that it will provide credit towards Continuing Professional Development (CPD) requirements. The program may also offer credit to lawyers for CPD. You should check with the relevant law society in this regard.

Students who graduate with a Graduate Diploma of Australian Migration Law and Practice will not be eligible for admission to the Master of Australian Migration Law and Practice.

Note: Graduates of this award intending to apply to the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority (OMARA) for registration as a Migration Agent must also pass a separate capstone exam. OMARA will provide details of this separate requirement on its website.

Students enrolled in the Graduate Diploma of Australian Migration Law and Practice who decide to undertake the Master of Australian Migration Law and Practice should apply for a transfer into the Masters program before completion of the Graduate Diploma degree. Credit will be awarded for all successfully completed courses in the Graduate Diploma of Australian Migration Law and Practice.
My attendance during the program
Attendance information

Courses in Trimester 1 are offered in online mode only.

Courses in Trimester 2 are also offered in online mode (with two courses incorporating an intensive component at South Bank)

Students will complete six of the eight courses online for 5-6 weeks. Two courses in Trimester 2 (7134LAW and 7234LAW) will each have an intensive component at South Bank.

Students must attend invigilated examinations at the conclusion of the trimester for 7131LAW, 7132LAW and 7133LAW. Where students are located more than 100km from Griffith University campuses, arrangements will be made for examinations to be held in their closest capital city within Australia.
My career opportunities
My career opportunities

Upon successful completion of this program, you may apply for registration as an Australian Migration agent via the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority (OMARA) website provided that other registration requirements have been met.

Graduates of this award intending to apply to the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority for registration as a Migration Agent must also pass a separate capstone exam. OMARA will provide details of this separate requirement on its website.

Registered migration agents work in sole practices, in larger migration law firms, in government departments, NGOs and other private sector firms which provide immigration assistance.
Program accreditation
Program accreditation

The Graduate Diploma in Australian Migration Law and Practice is accredited by the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority for the registration of Australian migration agents.
What are the fees?
Fee-paying postgraduate (domestic) students
Indicative annual tuition fee

The indicative annual tuition fee is calculated based on a standard full-time study load which is usually 80 credit points.

The indicative annual tuition fee is based on current conditions and available data and should only be used as a guide. These fees are reviewed annually and are subject to change.
Tuition fees

A fee-paying postgraduate student pays tuition fees. Students are liable for tuition fees for the courses they are enrolled in as at the census date. The tuition fee for students who commence their program prior to 2014 is charged according to the approved program fee for the trimester in which the student commenced the program. The tuition fee for students who commence their program from 2014 onwards is charged according to the approved program fee for the trimester in which the student is enrolled. 

Program fees for the Graduate Diploma of Australian Migration Law and Practice (4190)
Year of study Fee category/Band Fee per CP Tuition fee 80cp
2020 Fee Band 24.5 $306.25 $24,500.00
2019 Fee Band 23.0 $287.50 $23,000.00
Tuition fees for your degree program


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

About being an agent - from the DHA website:

At 30 June 2018, 7402 migration agents were registered in Australia, an increase of 5.65 per cent over a 12-month period.

Registered migration agent profile (2017–18)

40 per cent operated in a business as a sole trader
30 per cent (2223) held a legal practising certificate;
Of the 521 agents who were registered as not-for-profit, 77 per cent held a legal practising certificate
75 per cent had never had a complaint made against them
48 per cent were female and 52 per cent male
the average age was 44 years.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Client relationships - from the DHA website:

Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority
Home / Becoming an agent / Professional standards and obligations / Managing client relationships

Complaints against registered migration agents often result from poor communication, which leads to misunderstanding. In such situations your client may have a poor understanding of processes or unrealistic expectations, so maintaining good communication is key. Indeed, it is good practice.

Remember, a well-informed client will not need to ask you as many questions that can take up your valuable time.

Here are tips to help you manage client relationships:

provide a written assessment of the prospects of success of your client’s visa application
ensure your client understands your fees, associated application fees and other costs
have your client sign an Agreement for Services and Fees (contract) outlining what you will provide, and for how much, to confirm their understanding and yours
be specific about the documents your client needs to provide and when 
provide a realistic estimate of how long it will take you to prepare your client’s visa application, and how long it will take to process their application once it is submitted
show your client information that can be verified, such as application processing times
provide your client with prompt and regular updates about the progress of their application and the outcome, when it is available
let your clients know if you plan to take leave and make contingency plans for deadlines that may arise while you are away.

Important: You should keep records of advice you provide to your clients, and answers to their oral requests. Do this in your file notes and confirm it in writing to your client. Proper records are valuable in resolving disputes or complaints. They can help protect you and ensure you comply with the Code of Conduct.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Practice guides

The OMARA provides the following practice guides to assist registered migration agents in meeting their obligations under the Code of Conduct for registered migration agents.

Code of Conduct


Practice guides

Advertising (PDF 47KB)

Certifying documents (PDF 38KB)

Client confidentiality (PDF 34KB)

Clients' accounts (PDF 49KB)

Duties of registered migration agents to employees (PDF 38KB)

Exercising a lien over client documents (PDF 37KB)

Fees and charges (PDF 61KB)

How to deal with disappointed clients (PDF 38KB)

If a complaint is made against you (PDF 49KB)

Is your client agreement clear? (PDF 42KB)

Maintaining a professional library (PDF 37KB)

Obligations regarding private information (PDF 49KB)

Reducing the number of fraudulent documents (PDF 38KB)

Registered migration agents and companies (PDF 56KB)

Returning documents to clients (PDF 36KB)

Tips on storing client information (PDF 45KB)

Who is your client? (PDF 33KB)


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority

What a registered migration agent can do for you

A registered migration agent is qualified to help you with your visa application and can deal with the Department of Home Affairs (the Department) and other organisations for you.

You do not have to use an agent to lodge your visa application, but they can be very helpful, especially if your case is complex.

The help an agent can give you and the help an agent cannot give you:

Can explain which visa options are available to you, and recommend a suitable option

Can contact the Department or other organisations to discuss or ask questions about your application

Can prepare documents for your visa application

Can lodge a well-prepared application with all required documents, which can make it easier and faster to get a decision from the Department

Cannot guarantee your application will be successful

Cannot guarantee faster processing of your application

Cannot help you get a visa if you do not meet the visa requirements

Are agents also lawyers?

Not all agents are lawyers (legal practitioners), but some are. These agents are also qualified to give you legal advice and assistance, such as helping you prepare an application for a court to review a decision made about your visa application.

Agents who are not lawyers are not qualified to give legal assistance.

How to choose and find an agents, including lawyer agents
What to expect from your agent and agent fees


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Why would this thread be moved? What is the purpose of hiding this information from average forum members.


----------

